# Game 37: Heat @ Lakers (3/4 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, March 4, 2012 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Team needs to bounce back after that tough loss. Hopefully Bosh is back for this one, but no word yet on if he will be or not.

Lakers are 16-2 at home and im sure the atmosphere will be crazy. Wade will feel what Lebron felt last season


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. Should be nutty. Didn't know the Lakers were that good at home. Hopefully Bosh is back, considering the Lakers also have a large frontline. We beat them without Wade, but that was at home. Hopefully if LeBron gets something going again late and its close, Dwyane recognizes and gets out of his way. I wonder if that was him hijacking or Spoelstra trying to get cute with play calls on friday. Really need to exorcise some demons after that Utah game.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I can totally see Wade messing up the game again, If he goes on one of his stupid "takeover" modes while Lebron is crushing, Im going to flip.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is a bigger game for us than it is for y'all. The Heat are pretty much cemented as the favorites to come out of the east and we're still trying to get a handle on the "contender" label. And we haven't beat the super Heat incarnation yet.

Here's to hoping it's a great game that ends with 'Bron deferring to Haslem who proceeds to blow it.

But really though, if Bosh is back this is going to be extremely difficult game for the Lakers. Only real mismatch we have is Bynum down low and he's not really prone to breakout games regardless of the competition. Hopefully he proves me wrong.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Luke said:


> This is a bigger game for us than it is for y'all. The Heat are pretty much cemented as the favorites to come out of the east and we're still trying to get a handle on the "contender" label. And we haven't beat the super Heat incarnation yet.
> 
> Here's to hoping it's a great game that ends with 'Bron deferring to Haslem who proceeds to blow it.
> 
> But really though, if Bosh is back this is going to be extremely difficult game for the Lakers. Only real mismatch we have is Bynum down low and he's not really prone to breakout games regardless of the competition. Hopefully he proves me wrong.


Its just another game for us pretty much, like playing Toronto or Washington, we know we will win. Lebron always beats Kobe.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Little bit arrogant and wrong to compare LA to Toronto or Washington....

No doubt the stars will want to put on a show in this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still nothing on Bosh. No Heat practice meant no Bosh update. After seeing the Jazz manhandle us inside, you know the Lakers will try to do the same.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh needs to get back with the team already. I'm much more confident we will win today if he is in the line up.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Keep it simple and we win. Have LeBron and Wade tag team Kobe. Keep it close so that General Spoelstra has a chance to out whit Mike Brown late.

Defense. Purity. Grit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Bosh today.


> Ira Winderman ‏ @IraHeatBeat
> Chris Bosh still not back for Heat from grandmother's funeral. Will miss today's Heat-Lakers. The funeral was Saturday.


He'll be back for Tuesday's game vs the Nets


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Starting lineup for Heat today

Mario
Wade
Lebron
UD
Joel


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Starting lineup for Heat today
> 
> Mario
> Wade
> ...


There's a lot of grit in that low post.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That must have been one special grandmother.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, OT in Boston. Hopefully ABC switches over to this game in the Miami and LA markets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game on ESPNnews


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wtf the game started


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let me know if they do. I'm stuck in the NC market. I'm sure I could find a stream of it if they do though.

The one time I hope the Knicks win (in regulation) and they **** it up. AAAAHH.

Well, at least these starting line-ups keep UD and Battier separate.

EDIT: ESPN NEWS!

We're wearing black after losing in black. Odd.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I already need a beer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem misses another open J.

SOunds like a lot of Heat fans at Staples. Nice we can pay them back since there are always a few LA fans in Miami.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I <3 Joel


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Both teams get back to back offensive boards back to back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh we're wearing black because of 'El Heat.' They should've switched the color this year, been black for awhile.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kobe on fire to start. No surprise.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kobo on fire.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate to say it, but I'm not at all upset if we lose this game. The Lakers have been our bitch since we got Shaq, including the non-Shaq era, and they still haven't beat us since The Decision. The last time they beat us was in LA on a last second, banked-in heave by Kobe. We didn't even have Dwyane when we killed them earlier in the season, and no Bosh now (who is crucial to our offense running smoothly.) I know I'm making excuses, but our guys spent a lot of energy trying to come back against Utah and I'm sure that loss was draining. Kobe is clearly more fired up than ever and is trying to play the game of his life to stop getting embarrassed by this team. Enjoy this victory, LA.

There, I've set up the "win-win."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that turnaround J in the post b Lebron is so tough, but he makes it pretty regularly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Dwyane is doing some awfulties out there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is this Wade's apology to Kobe Hamilton? Play like shit today?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD and Wade gave us nothing in their starting stint.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We miss BoSh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD has managed to turn himself into the most useless player in the league. We could do better with a DLeague or Euro player, honestly. If he doesn't figure it out by the Playoffs, I really dont want to see him back next year. Him on this team is like cheese in a rat trap to Spo. He can't help but dole out starter minutes to him. I'm over it. He and Joel together is 3-on-5. I realize our options are limited without Bosh, but this isn't just a without-Bosh problem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kobe still on fire and we're throwing up some ugly misses


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-20 after 1

Lucky to be only down 8 after the Lakers shoot 59%, Kobe scores 18, and the Heat throwing up ugly looking shots


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Dwyane Wade arrives to Staples maybe we can make this a game. Some ugly misses at the end of that quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

suck suck suck


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dexter gets fouled, but dude has abandoned any of the scoring instincts he once had. He gets the ball deep and wets himself before doing anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pitt, keep your ****ing arms straight up!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bynum just spent 10 seconds in the paint before he made that shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This lineup with Cole and Pitt continues to give us nothing but negatives on this 3 game road trip.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wish we would play some zone with our bench lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I wanna punch Haslem and run. He sucks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole's idea of digging on Bynum is jumping in front of Joel and bodying up Bynum. ****ing Cole, Pitt, and Haslem killing us on this road trip.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're playing some vs. Bucks offensive basketball today. We keep going to Anthony when we need buckets. UD keeps squandering opportunities to redeem himself. Useless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD, Cole, Pitt and Joel giving us nothing. Wow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

6:08 left in the 2nd and Wade + James duo finally reestablished. I think that's way too long without them both on the court. Especially without Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Go to Joel again. The don't pass to Joel rule needs to be re-implemented. Nothing there, guys.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And Joel is getting killed by Bynum. I can't believe people were blind enough to say this team has no weaknesses because we were on a winning streak. Look, we have two of the greatest players ever, of course we're going to win games in bunches. But those who said this team doesn't need a real center because it doesn't play one are out to lunch. We could really use Chris Kaman. God I hope he gets bought out. Either way we need to add another big. That much is clear.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God, seeing that Haslem last second shot again kills me. He's so mother****ing awful. I'll cry tears of joy the day he finally leaves this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

Great couple of tip outs by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Looked like Bynum shuffled his feet, am I wrong?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Clean ass block


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a flop.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the **** was the technical for WOW


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Artest throws up junk. Junk goes in.

We get a stop after a rare basket, looseball foul on Dwyane away from the ball.

What other games are on today?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow. How long are we going to eat it from the refs? How many years before they finally forgive us and stop playing to the spectators' hate.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade got a tech?

I love JVG saying Heat put in Juwan for offense. Dude hasn't had offense since you coached him.

Another turnover.



Adam said:


> Looked like Bynum shuffled his feet, am I wrong?


That's what I saw. Thought it might've been homer-goggles but Shane signaled for it afterward.



BlackNRed said:


> Clean ass block


Yup. Shane doesn't complain unless he's right, and you could see it on the replay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We look so ****ing awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I love JVG saying Heat put in Juwan for offense. Dude hasn't had offense since you coached him.


Well he hit 2 free throws so he has already given us more offense than those two have today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Juwan representing the opposing team's victory cigar today.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wouldn't accept a free "Noche Latina" jersey.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought we were down 16 when Juwan went to the line. It was 35-50 after.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-38 at the half

Awful half. Bigs giving us nothing. Wade giving us nothing.

12 is still manageable but we gotta pick every aspect of play up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0pts on 0-7 from our starting PF and C. Add Pitt and Juwan and our "bigs" have 3 points combined.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ESPN ignoring mention of Bosh at all costs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We need to stop forcing the ball inside to Joel and the other bigs. I'd rather see our perimeter guys chuck shots from the perimeter than Joel or Pitt throwing up ugly hooks inside, or UD chipping paint on that 15-foot J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus, I just saw Rondo's line today. Absurd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, 18-17-20 is just an insane stat line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's that tough turnaround J by Lebron again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is throwing us some ugly looking shots today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier making some nice plays right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

Battier with great play after great play

7pt game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pretty sad for LA if they lose this game when we don't have Bosh and we're playing like shit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How is that a foul on Battier? We can't catch a break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and1

nice passing


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That floater by Mario looked so half-assed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> That floater by Mario looked so half-assed.


He actually hits that floater, where his feet never leave the ground, pretty regularly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade have a migraine? Why is he covering his eyes with a towel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Mario


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He actually hits that floater, where his feet never leave the ground, pretty regularly.


Oh, I know. It just looks so weird. :laugh:

And when it misses like it did, it looks like he doesn't even try.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUUUseless...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hustle from Mario!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The U in UD stands for "useless."

So...any chance we can get a foul call without getting mugged or are we getting Donaghied?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible end to the quarter. Not shocking that it comes when we go with the UD/Joel frontcourt. 

We gotta stay small in this one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Spo plays Haslem to start the 4th we lose.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade is throwing us some ugly looking shots today


His touch on the glass is non-existent. I'm wondering if he has a migraine after seeing him on the bench with the towel on his head. Still, he played great in NY with a migraine last year.

EDIT:


Wade2Bosh said:


> UUUUUUseless...


Beat me to it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Beat me to it.


I'll give you credit. Saw you call him useless earlier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD, Juwan and Cole in together to start the 4th and most important quarter...Game over


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lebrons going to choke this one away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick timeout by Spo. What the **** were you thinking with this lineup to start the most important quarter?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is playing the worst ball of his young career. If you're going to give us nothing offensively, don't turn it over.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Quick timeout by Spo. What the **** were you thinking with this lineup to start the most important quarter?


It's insanity. How can an entire coaching staff sit there and think this lineup is a good idea?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is painful.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bosh's injury forces the Heat to play small ball. The Heat suck at small ball even if our personnel makes it seem we could do it well. Our schemes for some reason just fail at small ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Artest always comes out of his batshit cave against us.



Jamel Irief said:


> Lebrons going to choke this one away.


Is this really what the anti-LeBron hysteria has come to? How can he choke away a game his team was practically never in because his teammates have been so deplorable. I hope this was sarcasm.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Quick timeout by Spo. What the **** were you thinking with this lineup to start the most important quarter?


Honestly. Juwan and UD up front? What is Spoelstra seeing out there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333 and a foul. Chance for a 4pt play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 4pt play


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well small-ball got us back into this game. "Big Ball" took us back out.

The only change in the line-up is LeBron out for Wade. OK, Spo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God, a 7 point game and he doesn't want to put in the starting unit and fight for the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude just put in the garbage line-up now. LeBron needs to be in for us to have a chance no matter how tired he is.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

GET HASLEM OUT! PUT IN LEBRON!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It would be cool if they called this half as soft on our end as they are on theirs. Unbelievable. As if two 7-footers going against Howard and Haslem isn't enough of an advantage.

At least the "peaking too early" storyline will take a timeout.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, our offense keeps breaking down to Juwan post-ups. He can't hit shit.

Wow, the Lakers bench sold that charge.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh
> 
> Heat bigs: 0-for-12.


:lol:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I need a beer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did that ball seriously bounce off Howard's head? LOL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just play with 5 wings out there. **** it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate to harp on the officiating, but what is that call on Wade? Sure there was a little contact, but it didn't affect the game and they're not calling that shit both ways.

And Pittman should be disgusted he's lost his temporary spot to Juwan Howard. I dont care what anyone says, but Hassan Whiteside is already a better player than Pitt. He has at least one NBA skill.

Joel just got away with a 3-second violation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel scored a FG! A big made a FG


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joelllll!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Joel scored a FG! A big made a FG


You act surprised.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Dwyane fouls out for the first time in forever. First time we've had a player foul out in a long time too. We had the longest streak in the league.

And Dwyane got his hand on that block. The hand is supposed to be part of the ball. Great way to foul out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Never seen a player get 4 fouls as quick as Wade did in this 4th.


Smithian said:


> You act surprised.


You act like you havent been watching this entire game. Our bigs were a combined 0-13 before that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How is Mike Breen going to look at a super slow mo of Wade hitting Bynum's hand and say that's a foul? That's a block and at best it's contact that shouldn't be called. Especially in this game where they're mugging us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even neutral folk are seeing things like us:



> Hardwood Paroxysm ‏ @HPbasketball
> 
> So many touch fouls. On one team. This is college level HCA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Never seen a player get 4 fouls as quick as Wade did in this 4th.
> 
> 
> You act like you havent been watching this entire game. Our bigs were a combined 0-13 before that.


I always believe in Joel!!!!

But yeah, our bigs suck today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick all around play by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kobe having his best game against us in a while. his J has been deadly today.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The refs were against Wade all game. Remember when he pumpfaked a three and jumped into the defender and the refs didn't call it. He had a couple others like that. Too little oversight among NBA refs that they can get away with games like this.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Your sig cracks me up every time Adam.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thankfully we're done going past the Rockies after this game. We've sucked out there this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So Bynum gets to swing his elbows at Battier's face without an offensive foul call? OK, refs. This is embarrassing for you.

More:



> Hardwood Paroxysm ‏ @HPbasketball
> 
> Sorry, Dwyane, you don't get to break the nose of the resident legend in the league in an All-Star Game without paying the price, apparently
> 
> ...


And there are more. For someone who doesn't root for a team to tweet so much about the officiating, you gotta believe there's something there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice bounce back game for Mario after his awful game in Utah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

James steals, saves it to LA, Kobe gets J, LeBron twists ankle. Today in a nutshell, folks. All that play needed was a foul on Dwyane.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> James steals, saves it to LA, Kobe gets J, LeBron twists ankle. Today in a nutshell, folks. All that play needed was a foul on Dwyane.


:laugh: Pretty much


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Hardwood Paroxysm ‏ @HPbasketball
> 
> Wade's kickout was a foul, but not Fisher armbarring Chalmers on the floor. I'm not complaining, that's how it's been called today.


He's still going. I love this guy.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That wasn't a fun day.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Miller and Battier both turned down a three. It pisses me off that after all this time we still haven't eliminated that kind of stuff. That stuff has to go for us to win.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We need to address the frontcourt in free agency. Use James Jones and whatever else and try to grab somebody.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the **** is Wade doing with that towel? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Funny that the storyline after last weekend's ASG was "LeBron passes/Dwyane breaks Kobe's nose." What do you think we'll be hearing tomorrow?

Surely Dwyane's miscues and the pitiful refereeing/Bosh's absence won't be mentioned.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Offense looked shit without Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> We need to address the frontcourt in free agency. Use James Jones and whatever else and try to grab somebody.


Definitely, but we just had some really bad luck, losing Bosh for 3 games, two of them against probably the 2 biggest teams in the Jazz and Lakers.

Just a throw away comment about Bosh by Broussard by this ESPN half time crew. The rest about inside being our weakness. They are the worst. They need to check Bosh' numbers against the Lakers and then look at our bigs combining to shoot 2-16 today.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Let's just be thankful that we do have Bosh. Obviously we aren't great without our $15 million player. Hopefully he is back soon and the actual Miami Heat can start rolling again. No need to worry about designing a team sans it's All-Star big man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, LeBron stepped on some old lady's foot when he twisted his ankle. WATCH OUT BITCH!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh will be back Tuesday. I wonder what the analysis would've been if we won with Bosh in and Gasol out. There would be no analysis, they'd talk about why Jeremy Lin struggled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's gotta be some d-league bigs that could give us more than what Curry, Juwan and Pitt are giving us. Still dont get why we resigned Juwan. 

And what the hell does it say about Eddy Curry that, as horrible as our bigs have been, Spo still decided to go with Juwan over him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Reason for towel


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick No migraine for Wade. Got knocked in head.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After the emotion has subsided, I should say that we didn't lose this game because of the refereeing, obviously. No doubt Bosh's absence hurts, but the lack of the backup bigs stepping up, as well as Spo's questionable line-ups and Dwyane's no-show were big factors. However, I really think we could've stolen this one without the questionable calls.

ESPN: "The Lakers sent the Heat a message (over and over)"

Message: "Should we meet in the Finals, we (the Lakers) can beat you one out of four games, at home, while you're missing a perennial All-Star at the end of a West Coast trip."

If I'm a Lakers fan, I'm upset that the national media views us as being so awful that beating a team in such scenario is any sort of "message."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> There's gotta be some d-league bigs that could give us more than what Curry, Juwan and Pitt are giving us. Still dont get why we resigned Juwan.
> 
> And what the hell does it say about Eddy Curry that, as horrible as our bigs have been, Spo still decided to go with Juwan over him?


Yup. As soon as I heard Juwan was working out at the AAA I was depressed. What the hell did he show you one year ago, when he was only 37, that encouraged you he could contribute more than fouls and "lockerroom presence?" It was a token position, given to him because Riley sweat him his entire career. Really horrible, cocky way to fill out the end of a roster.

I think it says it all that I even totally forgot about Curry today. Its time for the team to admit that experiment was a mistake. Curry should be thrilled he squeezed one more paycheck out of a team, he needed it.

Pittman looks like a dud, but as someone said earlier, based on what was picked after him he's only a bad draft choice if Whiteside pans out. If he doesn't, I'll blame SAC for being a crappy franchise  . I can't believe we passed on that kind of skill set. At worst he's Joel with real C size. But he has touch around the rim and can hit 15-footers. It amazes me, though, that with Pitt's size (legit 6-11), humongous hands, abundant girth, and physical nature he can't at least rebound on an NBA level. I think it says it all about him that at least three times since he left HS he's had "miraculous" weight loss endeavors that have brought him down to "the 300 lb range." What that tells me is every time he's gained it all back, and we saw at least a small example of that this summer. Dude was Curry sized at the beginning of the season, and he's just now starting to look like he did at the end of last year. I don't think he's committed to the game at all. I think you see that a lot with bigs. A lot of them just end up playing the game because their height affords them a large paycheck down the line. Can't blame them, but I don't want them on my team.

Where's Fesenko?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh's Grandma you owe us 3 games (from up stairs) save em for the finals.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD complaining to the media he's tired of talking about his shot. Hit a damn shot then, scrub.

Just checked the boxscore:

UD: 0/5. 2 boards. 0 pts. 19+ mins.

Juwan: 0/5. 4 boards. 3 pts. 9 mins.

Put the man on suicide watch. Don't know what to do about the guy. We thought he had his breakthrough about 3 times by now. He looks cooked. I wonder if there's something physically we don't know about, but he's playing mentally dumb too, which could be a result of something physical.

We have to give LeBron better support in these great games he's having.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Skip Bayless ‏ @RealSkipBayless
> 
> LeBron played hard on D, another nice stat line (25/13/7). But missed too many shots badly (0-4 from 3). Turned down late 3s Heat needed. B-


ESPN is so cheap for ratings by keeping this clown around. He's an embarrassment to the station's credibility (I know, I know), yet his controversial comments likely garner ratings from the idiot masses so they keep him.

EDIT: Scrolled down my timeline and saw this:



> Skip Bayless ‏ @RealSkipBayless
> 
> A year ago never thought I'd say this. But Heat missed Bosh. He would have made shots on Gasol, others and kept Heat in game if not lead.


My bad, Skip.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL just saw this on twitter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. 76ers lead Bulls at half. Wilbon opens halftime show exclaiming the Bulls are the best team in the league and should be recognized for it. What's wrong with these people?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade coming up extremely small in big games is his big trend, If that was Lebron the media would have triple backflipped mctwisted. But no since its wade no one cares. Such a shame, Kobe lit his ass up so fast from the beginning. And wow, our Bigs is terrible, Lebron right now is our best Player in the Post for rebounds and Offense...Thats is extremely annoying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DWill with 55 points tonight. Like Micky just said on twitter, get all those points out of your system and have fun celebrating that big win on South Beach tomorrow night


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its sad that all we ask of our center on offense, is to set solid screens and be able to catch and finish from about 5 feet from the basket and in, and none can seem to do it consistently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat end their west coast road trips with a combined 1-5 record. Could have and should have been much better. Many of those losses were about as frustrating as you can have. Missed free throws and bad rebounding.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, the only one that seemed to have no chance was the Denver one. All the rest were lost on little bullshits.


----------

